# Pup-Pup



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

She was not mine, but for a month I took care of her at the hospital and for that time she was mine. She had Myasthenia Gravis and it claimed her on this past Monday. Her last days were not easy as much as we tried to make them. 
Pup-Pup was a beautiful black coated blanket GSD. She was sweet as could be and loved to go out and bark at the other dogs.....she did not like other dogs and let them know it. She loved it if you just sat by her and petted her and told her what a pretty girl she was.
Half an hour after I came to work on Monday she passed with me by her side. I could not let her pass alone. Even though sometimes it can not be helped I feel no one, human or animal, should leave this life alone. Pup-Pup was not alone when she passed and I hope she knew that she was loved by those who cared for her. Take care, girl. Peace to you, my sweet angel.:rose:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

:rip: sweet girl.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

:hugs:

:rip: Poor baby ...


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:teary::halogsd: rip sweet girl........


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

:rip: Pup-pup


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you so much kathy for being there and caring about her. may many blessings come your way.

rip dear little sheppie-girl pup-pup.


----------

